# Madison



## li'l frog (Feb 3, 2012)

Off to Mad City in Quest of Orchids. Usually a pretty good show.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 3, 2012)

have fun!


----------



## brianlang (Feb 3, 2012)

i'll be there saturday for judging


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2012)

Photos please!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2012)

Usually a wonderful show & should be better yet with this fantastic weather!


----------



## brianlang (Feb 6, 2012)

it was an awesome show!! there was tons of beautiful flowers everywhere!! there was 8 AOS awards total at the show and the team i was on gave 4 AOS awards, 2-AM's and 2-CCM's


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2012)

Just curious, what groups did you judge and where are the photos!? oke:


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 6, 2012)

It was a great show! Lots of involvement by the local society members made unloading and setting up a breeze. If you're a slipper orchid lover, imagine the fun of having Fox Valley, Orchid Inn, Orchids, Ltd. and Piping Rock at the same venue!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2012)

:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2012)

ity: I know the feeling.


----------



## Heather (Feb 7, 2012)

What Dot said.


----------

